# This is the best of the bunch so far at 6 weeks (pics)



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Guy's,

Here are some pics of the fry I jarred earlier in the week, the first pic is of what I think is the best of the bunch so far. 

If you look at the second pic he is flaring like crazy at another adult male in the next container.

The rest are pretty nice in form and look like their color will be mostly red and blue. The father was half orange but I have not seen any of that color yet.

There are also some really pretty cambodian females that have pigeon blood red fins.

I can't tell yet really what the fins will be but I don't think there will be any CT's I'm hoping for some HM comb tails or feather tails.

I can not believe how fast they are growing!!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

are any of the male fry available, or are they all spoken for? i would love one of those boys!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think you'll be getting any feather tails from this spawn. That's only due to excessive branching. They have awesome dorsals though!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Terror,

I have nort even given a thought yet to selling them. I will I'm sure have quite a few to get rid of.

Send me your e-mail address and I will let you know when they are ready to go.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Love them! The third is my favorite. I'd dub him Spider Man.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

can we see their parents? i'd like to get a general idea what their full adult finnage will look like as far as size and shape.


----------



## wombatgirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Pretty little fishies!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Here are the parents

Dad








Mom









Someone told me before I spawned them not to do it that it would produce horrible fry and it was unethical to spawn just to spawn, I had a gut feeling that they might produce some nice fish.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

well they certainly did! i love their subtle crowning and coloration.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

6 weeks and flaring!WOW,mine won't flare until 8-10 weeks.Good job!!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Gorgeous! What have you been feeding them?


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

They have been on BBS twice a day from 5 days old and from 2 weeks on I added a mid day meal of dry food. Crushed pellet, ground up flake and now a specialty food called "Ken's premium betta micro crumble"

They eat like little pigs


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh very pretty! Such beautiful colors. Great job! That third one is gorgeous! The green fins are very eye catching.


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

They are rather lovely, congrats.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

is the one in the first pic still available? i might want him for the other side of a divided 10g i'm planning out.


----------

